#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  XLR Luidsprekeraansluiting

## Strat

Op mijn (oude) Bose 802 zitten helaas nog XLR luidspreker aansluitingen. Heb daar zelf kabels voor gemaakt. Als ik nu een setje bij huuur, kloppen de aansluitingen niet meer, dwz, kan mijn kabels en de bijgehuurde niet verwisselen. 

Is er een standaard voor deze XLR luidspreker aansluiting en wie weet die? Ben al overal aan het zoeken geweest, maar kan nergens iets vinden (niet met Google, niet bij de FAQ, niet bij zoeken . . .)

Ik weet het is oud en kan beter speakons gaan plaatsen, maar voorlopig moet het nog maar even met die XLR's.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Was vroeger heel normaal hoor xlr voor speakers. Heb zelf ook nog verschillende speakers die hier mee werken en heb mijn racks ook uitgevoerd met en xlr en speacon.

Het meest gebruikt was:
pin 1 -
pin 2 +
pin 3 helemaal niks.

uiteraard zullen er allemaal (vaak zelfbedachte) uitzonderingen zijn. Maar in de 18 jaar dat ik nu met geluid bezig ben, ben ik eigenlijk nooit anders tegen gekomen.

Enige jaren terug, waren er trouwens standaard koppelbussen xlr/speacon en omgekeerd te koop. (misschien nog steeds wel)Deze zaten ook 1-2 bedraad. hadden 1 nadeel, je moest ze niet in de speaker of de versterker steken vanwege de nogal lompe plug en het hiermee gepaard gaande grote afbreek gehalte. Oplossing: tot net aan de speaker met de kabel die niet in de speaker past, verloop, klein stukje juiste kabel. Werkte (en werkt) bij mij perfect.

groeten joost

----------


## Strat

Joost bedankt! Is duidelijk.

----------


## Gast1401081

Om de uitwisselbaarheid te vegroten sodeerde ik altijd de 2 en 3 aan elkaar aan de versterkerkant, en in de speaker. Dus bij het vrouwtje,zeg maar. Dan is iedereen voorzien van signaal, ongeacht de kabel.

Want sommigen draaien op 2 heet, anderen op 3, en met die doorsoldering maakt dat lekker niks meer uit.

----------


## Carl

Mijn monitors zijn nog altijd op XLR.
Ik heb idd. ook 2 & 3 aan elkaar, maar dan overal, ook in de kabels.
Dit heeft het voordeel wat Mac. aangeeft, maar ook dat, als er ooit eens een microfoon aan een versterkeruitgang gehangen wordt, je nooit een 400 Watt microfoon hebt.

----------


## timmel

Ik snap je vraag niet helemaal. Wil je nu enkel weten wat de standaard is of ook hoe je gehuurde luidsprekers kunt aansluiten? Indien het laatste, kun je dit verloopje gebruiken.

klikerdeklik

----------


## Strat

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timmel_
> 
> Ik snap je vraag niet helemaal. Wil je nu enkel weten wat de standaard is of ook hoe je gehuurde luidsprekers kunt aansluiten? Indien het laatste, kun je dit verloopje gebruiken.
> 
> klikerdeklik



Ik wilde enkel weten of er een standaard voor was en hoe deze is. Mijn probleem zal zijn dat 2 en 3 niet zijn doorverbonden, ga ik dus nu proberen.

Hartelijk dank voor alle reacties.

----------


## beyma

ik heb op mijn 802's één XLR aansluiting vervangen door een Speakon connector, was opzich eenvoudig te doen ! 
Die XLR zit van binnen vast met een "starclip" en wat warme lijm, maar een flinke schroevedraaier doet wonderen (dus de starclip kapot draaien ermee,dan duw je de xlr er zo uit)

Daarna heb je wel een conische boor nodig om het gat enkele milimeters groter te maken, maar met een dremel kom je ook een heel eind, alleen duurt dat wat langer :Smile:  

Maar goed, dit zijn echt van die "regenachtige zondagmiddag klusjes"[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hahahaha, heerlijk he dat soort dingen, en je kijkt er altijd van op hoeveel tijd er nog in gaat zitten als je het netjes wil doen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> 
> 
>  maar ook dat, als er ooit eens een microfoon aan een versterkeruitgang gehangen wordt, je nooit een 400 Watt microfoon hebt.



daarom is die oude norm met xlr eigenlijk ook verkeerd om, je begint met een vrouwtje aan de kabel, en je eindigt met een mannetje. Net zoals bij een microfoon, dus. Terwijl normaal de beginstekker een mannetje is, en de eindstekker een vrouwtje. Maar dan kun je tenminste nooit een micro achter de amps hangen.

----------


## Carl

Ja, da's waar, en dat heb ik ook zó. De pennen wijzen altijd in de richting van het signaal zogezegd.
Maar er zijn ook m-m en f-f koppelbussen natuurlijk. 
Het overkomt je altijd een keer, al was het maar via je stageblock, met monitoraftak of zoiets. Ik had laatst een amp die erg raar deed, met z'n beveiliging toen ik hem opendraaide.
Bleek er dus een micingang van de tafel aan te hangen met de Phantom aan.
Ik weet normaliter best goed hoe je e.e.a. aansluit, ik doe dat al een dagje langer, maar een foutje, b.v. onder tijdsdruk is toch snel gemaakt.
Gelukkig gaan goeie spullen niet zo snel kapot!  :-)

----------


## test12

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> 
> Ja, da's waar, en dat heb ik ook zó. De pennen wijzen altijd in de richting van het signaal zogezegd.



Dit is inderdaad bij line en mic signalen meestal wel het geval. Maar bij xlr aansluitingen voor speakers is het, dacht ik, meestal toch net anders om (output op de bussen). 

gr. Herman

----------


## Strat

> citaatit is inderdaad bij line en mic signalen meestal wel het geval. Maar bij xlr aansluitingen voor speakers is het, dacht ik, meestal toch net anders om (output op de bussen). 
> 
> gr. Herman



Ja, dan gaat het op de veilige manier, spanning op de vrouwtjes, net als bij 230V.

----------


## Gast1401081

maar dat was nou net de truuk, dat deden we niet. Heb wel eens een vonkje getrokken door het inpluggen van een monitor doordat de pennen nog spanning haddan van de versterker. 

Dus altijd van vrouwtje naar mannetje bij monitoren, dan kun je geen mic opblazen. 
Maar ***dank was daar meneer Neutrik die de speakon uitvond....

----------

